# Plant ID's



## atmmachine816 (Apr 18, 2006)

I think this goes here. Does anybody know the ID of these plants? the one on the driftwood was told to me but he wasn't sure on it soo.

thanks

atm


----------



## NE (Dec 10, 2004)

Its quite hard to see on the pictures, the one on the driftwood looks like it could be some kind of Echinodorus.
The other one could be Cabomba caroliniana, but it is hard to see.


----------



## snowhillbilly (Mar 29, 2006)

The photos are pretty bad, but the first to pictures look like a crypt to me. Look at the root system.


----------



## NE (Dec 10, 2004)

Sorry i mixed them up, i agree it should be some kind of a Cryptocoryne not Echinodorus:

Edit, no I still think it is a Echinodorus, some kind of swordplant, hmm I mix those two names up all the time.


----------



## bristles (Mar 7, 2006)

I think pics 1 & 2 look like a young Amazon sword to me, they have the roots of a Echinodorus & the leaves match the Amazon also. Just my opinion . Pic #3 is hard to see much detail, but I would second NE's thought about Cabomba.


----------



## atmmachine816 (Apr 18, 2006)

Wow thanks for such quick replies, I'm already liking this forum. yes I agree it's a amazon sword, the amazon sword in my big tank just sent some runners out and I put one in this tank for now and it looks exactly the same. As for the second one maybe these pictures will help. Do you know what the second plant is too?

thanks a ton

atm


----------



## atmmachine816 (Apr 18, 2006)

Sorry didn't see this section, is the second plant a form of hygro or hydro sp.?

thanks


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

You've got two different plants in that last series of photos. The fine-leaved one is a _Myriophyllum_. The other looks like _Rotala rotundifolia_. For future reference, it's _Hygrophila_ with a G.


----------



## atmmachine816 (Apr 18, 2006)

Ok thanks, I think my other plant then is Hygrophila though I'll take a picture and follow the guidlines in the sticky so it's not so confusing, didn't see that before.

thanks


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

I think that the first plant attached to the driftwood is some variety of Aponogeton, possibly A. cruspus. Whatever it is, it should not be attached to the driftwood, but planted in the gravel.


----------



## atmmachine816 (Apr 18, 2006)

Ya I planted it in the gravle, I'm pretty sure it's the amazon sword that grows huge if not trimmed. I'm trying to get a good picture of another plant but I think it's hygro.


----------

